# Quakers and Budgies



## Reese (Oct 3, 2011)

So long story short, my friend has a Quaker that is in need of a new home. She just adopted two cats which are very young and spunky and apparently want to eat the bird. She feels it'd be safer for him to be in a new home.

I'm on the fence about taking the bird in, however my father is adamant about getting the Quaker so it'd primarily be his bird (though we'd probably have to take care of him when my dad goes out of town.) He loves Quakers and he'd really wanted another one after loosing his first. I made him promise to keep the bird indoors and to never take him outside. (which is how he lost his first Quaker.) 

As you all know, I'm getting a baby budgie from Lindsey in a month or two and I'm worried that it would impede on me bonding with the baby budgie in one way or another. (i.e Flock calling, the baby budgie trying to find where the other bird is, etc. ) The two birds would be kept completely separate as the Quaker already has a history of removing a toe from a budgie. 


On another note, Do Quakers need constant attention? Similar to a Cockatiel? As when my dad is out of town, me and my mom will have to take care of the bird and I'm also worried that it'd prevent me from giving attention to my budgie baby.
I had a similar problem when I had Zaika and Lance (Cockatiel and Budgie). Zaika needed so much attention that it made it difficult for me to try and tame Lance, so I ended up rehoming him to someone who could give him more attention than I could. 

Ultimately, the decision has been left up to me. So are my worries justified or am I just being a worry-wart?


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Ok, what happened to Zaika?*


----------



## Reese (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm not sure what happened to her honestly. A few months after rehoming Lance so I could focus my attention on Zaika, I came home from work to find her dead at the bottom of her cage. 

As of now, I don't have any birds. My future baby budgie is still in the nest box and my dad really wants to adopt my friends Quaker but I don't know if that'll effect my budgie baby.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Reese said:


> I'm not sure what happened to her honestly. A few months after rehoming Lance so I could focus my attention on Zaika, I came home from work to find her dead at the bottom of her cage.
> 
> As of now, I don't have any birds. My future baby budgie is still in the nest box and my dad really wants to adopt my friends Quaker but I don't know if that'll effect my budgie baby.


I've kept an Amazon in the house with my baby budgie and she was fine, although I always made sure one of them was "put away" safely in their cage while the other was out. As long as the Quaker isn't in the same room (might stress out the baby, also it would limit possible "accidents") and your budgie has lots of attention (you mentioned the Quaker would mostly be your dad's) then I see no problem with it  I would just always be sure you aren't accidentally letting them out at the same time, separate rooms or no. If your budgie baby is in a room with a door (which I recommend while s/he learns how to fly, gets accustomed to home, etc.) and you always close the door of the room when working with him/her, then I think it should be fine! Best of luck :budgie:
And I can't _wait_ to see the baby when she comes!


----------

